# No contact letter written by WS!



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

I am happy to report that my WS has written the NO CONTACT LETTER and it will be delivered to "her" today! 
I must say that things are happening fast...He was up at my parents house yesterday to apologize for his behaviour. (very hard to do...my parents would hardly understand the whole sexting thing) 
I find that he is not hesitating at all when I gave him my "IF YOU WANT TO COME BACK TO ME" list...just things I wanted done before we are in the same bed again. Three days after, and there is only 2 things left out of 7! He really seems to be taking me serious. 
The interesting fact is, they NEVER had an affair! The other women actually told her cousin of a friend that she thought that my WS was 'waiting' for the right time to make it special (my hubby told me she sought him out once while he was in town and that was the first time they had met face to face, and it freaked him out big time!) THANK GOODNESS for a small world that I would actually find all that out! 
Oh, and this is interesting, I guess this is what this chick does, sends guys that she befriends, often guys form her past, naked demeaning pictures of her, and never with her face) I assume that is so wives can't prove it was her) Her husband said last year that if there ever was an other incident, he was done! YUCK! I'm dealing with a seasoned professional! 
I'm just greatful for this site that gave me the tools to work though some of the crap. :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

beachbabe said:


> The interesting fact is, they NEVER had a PHYSICAL affair!



FYP


but glad to hear he is doing the remorseful path


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

So have you already told OWH, or are you planning to do so?


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Letter was delivered at 9:30am by a courier service! The delivery girl said that she was short and fat....hahahha I thought that was kinda funny...I'm 5'10" and 145 lbs....and workout!
She also said that she opened that letter as soon as she got it!
Whew...now she knows that I know! Kinda feels good to have that upper hand for the first time!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

iheartlife said:


> So have you already told OWH, or are you planning to do so?


and this?


----------

